
Show HN: Questionair which every programmer should fill in - arzzen
https://lukasmestan.com/test-your-programming-skills
======
imauld
This would really benefit from some better explanations for some of the
questions, for example the "mono syllable name" question. I'm not really sure
what it was asking about.

And for some of the question number 55 for example,"Are you interested in
upcoming tech?" the answer "Sure it's easy" doesn't really make sense.

Additionally it would be nice to know why I got the rating I did. I got a 46%
after answering mostly "it's easy"/"yes" or "advanced"/"professional". There
were a few questions I answered "I don't know what you're talking about"
because I just couldn't understand the question like this one:

> Are you able to recognize the level of a single file/class (during create
> class, refactoring, ...)?

and the mono-syllable question. Having something that gives me a grade and
then doesn't tell me why I got the grade I did and how to get a better one is
useless.

